# Coming off of Paxil



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

My doctor is switching me from Paxil to Wellbutrin. The side effects from trying to wean off the Paxil are horrid. How long can I expect this fuzzy feeling to last?


----------



## Panda (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi! I was on Paxil for about 6 months and stopped taking it because of the sexual side effects, coming off of it was bad for me as well! I had never felt a withdrawl that bad. But fortunately it only lasted about a week for me. I did the same thing, switch to Wellbutrin but stopped taking that as well. Everybody is different, but Wellbutrin worsened my anxiety. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## smith3ke (Jun 8, 2003)

I also had an exteremely bad withdrawal from paxil. i was shaky and dizzy and nauseous. i also experienced this very strange tingling feeling in my fingertips. I've known pthers to experience this as well. for me, the worst of it was about a week, but i felt a little off for about two weeks i'd say? good luck to you. just stick with it. it will get better!!


----------



## orchie (Nov 30, 2001)

I had the same thing -- it was horrid. you should be slowly decreasing your paxil amounts, and waiting a day or two before cutting each amount (ask your doctor about it, obviously). there are lots of web sites about the paxil withdrawal problems and even some lawsuits (in Canada, I think). just remember -- it WILL get better. try to get as much sleep as you can.


----------

